# Should the U.S. declare Afghanistan a U.S. protectorate?



## montelatici (Oct 15, 2015)

If the U.S. leaves Afghanistan it will become what it was before.  An Islamist/Taliban state.  The Russians figured that out and left.  Extending the U.S. stay for time limited periods is not going to change anything.  Just declare the place a U.S. protectorate and take charge.  The Russians, unlike the U.S. when the Russians were keeping the lid on, will not help the Islamists so just a few thousand troops will keep the Taliban from taking over.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 15, 2015)

The U.S. should get the FUCK out of Afghanistan.  It's absolute madness that we're still there.  Obama can't defend this dumbass move about staying there.

There is not a single reasonable explanation for why anyone in the U.S. gives a damn about the future of Afghanistan.  We need to GTFO.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 15, 2015)

The Left does not understand basic vermin control techniques.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> If the U.S. leaves Afghanistan it will become what it was before.  An Islamist/Taliban state.  The Russians figured that out and left.  Extending the U.S. stay for time limited periods is not going to change anything.  Just declare the place a U.S. protectorate and take charge.  The Russians, unlike the U.S. when the Russians were keeping the lid on, will not help the Islamists so just a few thousand troops will keep the Taliban from taking over.



"what it was before....."      what it was  BEFORE WHAT???       The Taliban went there in the  1980s  for the PURPOSE of making that land a shariah shit hole------it was not so before the Taliban got there.    The Taliban
are  Pakistani   caliphatist nuts ------no better than Iranian Shiite shit   or Baathist Nazi shit.     Afghanistan was a
lot better before it got hit with the totalitarian shit.     Hopefully not too many of the  PASHTUN-----got into
totalitarian mode related to any of the present sick movements of the day------caliphatism of the
sunni type,     caliphatism of the Baathist Nazi type,    caliphateism of Shiite shit type and even caliphatism--
---of the  OTTOMAN TYPE   NONE OF THE GENOCIDAL SHIT that so many on this very board support. 
This board has devolved into a    "MY TOTALITARIAN SHIT is better than your TOTALITARIAN SHIT"

for the record-----it was the Russians who created havoc in Afghanistan-----they created an excuse for
the Invasion of the  PSYCHOTIC   Pakistani  Taliban-----and the Taliban created a crib for Bin Laden.
The Russians left because they were thrown out from everywhere-----their  REICH fell apart at the seams.
The Taliban will fall apart on its own------it has no support.    Pakistan no longer supports it


----------



## montelatici (Oct 16, 2015)

You have reading comprehension problem, and a vivid imagination.  You write nonsense.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You have reading comprehension problem, and a vivid imagination.  You write nonsense.



You, monte,    have a shit mouth.     I assume you are  referring to post #4.   It is a bit lengthy-----what parts of
that post do you wish to imagine are  "nonsense"??


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 16, 2015)

Might as well just make them a State...I think they have a better economy than Puerto Rico.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You have reading comprehension problem, and a vivid imagination.  You write nonsense.
> ...



The Taliban did not go Afghanistan.  They are Afghans ffs.  The Taliban are simply the sons of the Islamists that were fighting the Soviets. Those same Muhajedin that attacked Soviet built schools for girls and all the other secular institutions the Russians were attempting to put in place.  The U.S. supported those Sunni Islamists just because they were fighting against the Russians.  The U.S. also supplied those Islamists with shoulder fired anti aircraft missiles that killed Russian pilots and air crews.  That the Russians have not done the same while U.S. troops are fighting the same bankrupt Sunni Islamist ideology demonstrates which people have more character.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The TALIBAN   are Pakistanis-------I need not get my information from jerks like you------I have worked closely with   RELATIVES OF TALIBAN-------and PERSONS WHO HAD ATTENDED SCHOOL WITH THEM 
IN PAKISTAN--------they are Pakistanis-------you got CITATIONS to prove that there are  AFGHANI TALIBAN
who   attacked RUSSIAN BUILT GIRL's SCHOOLS   ?     you are quite a joke------I am sure you can find
the  writing that shoved that fantasy into your head.      How do you say        GOEBBELS IN PASTUN?


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 4, 2015)

Forget the Taliban, ISIS have just invaded Afghanistan. Now the crap has really  hit the fan.


----------



## Grandma (Dec 7, 2015)

Turning the place into a US territory might be the best way to go.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 21, 2015)

Grandma said:


> Turning the place into a US territory might be the best way to go.



Huh? Even hinting at that, talk about the violence, my goodness what's happening in Afghanistan now would look like a picnic compared to what would follow.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> If the U.S. leaves Afghanistan it will become what it was before.  An Islamist/Taliban state.  The Russians figured that out and left.  Extending the U.S. stay for time limited periods is not going to change anything.  Just declare the place a U.S. protectorate and take charge.  The Russians, unlike the U.S. when the Russians were keeping the lid on, will not help the Islamists so just a few thousand troops will keep the Taliban from taking over.



You are joking! What a completely ridiculous suggestion....unless you're trying to bring on Armageddon that is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 21, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Forget the Taliban, ISIS have just invaded Afghanistan. Now the crap has really  hit the fan.



The situation already is a nightmare.

Let's face it, Afghanistan and Iraq, both were exceptionally ill-advised interventions from day one.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You have reading comprehension problem, and a vivid imagination.  You write nonsense.



There are some people who have the infliction of "Walter Mitty Fantasy Life Going On In the Mind".


----------



## Vikrant (Dec 27, 2015)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the Taliban, ISIS have just invaded Afghanistan. Now the crap has really  hit the fan.
> ...



Iraq War II was initiated by Israeli lobby, oil lobby and weapons lobby in tandem. I agree that it was not in the interest of the U.S. However, Afghanistan was a different story. Afghanistan was taken over by Pakistan's proxy Taliban which gave shelter to Al Queda. Al Queda  and Taliban planned an attack on the U.S. which killed more than 3K Americans in one day. So American action in Afghanistan was justified. However, attention of American people was systematically diverted from Afghanistan to Iraq by compromised American media which facilitated invasion of Iraq later.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 28, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



^^^^^   Idiot indian propagaganda---promulgated by indian journalists.     So full
of nonsense that it is difficult to so much as begin.      I do not recall a  "lobbyist" 
invasion of Iraq.      An interesting factoid is that Lobbyists are actually registered
as such in the USA.    No doubt the Indian journalists have IDENTIFIED the legion
of lobbyists which invaded Iraq.      Taliban is not actually a Pakistani proxy-----it started out as a popular "youth movement"  and since its stated goal early one---
when it was not yet CALLED Taliban was the a fight against the USSR----the
"movement" even had some support from the USA.     It played no role in the
9-11-01 attack on the USA------that one was AL QUAIDA.     The attention of the
USA has not been OFF Iraq from long before anyone so much as mentioned
the apparent waste-land which stagnant Afghanistan seemed to be.    Iraq has been
IN THE NEWS for episodes of filth that Indian journalists endorse since the 1960s
(in my recollection-----I was a toddler in the early 50s)


----------



## MDiver (Apr 10, 2016)

It doesn't matter whether the Taliban or any other Islamic faction ultimately takes charge of Afghanistan.  Anywhere you have an Islamic government, you have a terrorist manufacturing center.  It's true of Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Iran, Syria, Kuwait, Iraq, Somalia, Yemen, Libya, Indonesia, Comoros, Sudan, Qatar, Morrocco, Chad, Brunei, Niger, et cetera, et cetera. 
The western nations sit by in utter denial that "Islam" is at war with not only the west, but the non-Islamic world in general.
In centuries past, Islam would send armies to try and conquer the non-Islamic nations.  Try as they may, they could not successfully win against the better equipped and led armies they were up against.  Fast forward to the twentieth century and they have finally found the way to destroy the infidel enemy......."from within."  Simply send millions of fighting aged mostly men, into the infidel nations, unarmed, but with the intention to destroy it from within, by growing numbers.  An army, without weapons, gradually destroying the infidel nations by growing numbers from within.  Eventually, success.  Once the numbers are there, simply do as was done in Lebanon.  The people killing infidels are simply the armed elements of Islam.  The war continues.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 14, 2016)

Afghanistan was getting there before the Soviets invaded.
1960’s Afghanistan Was Very Different Before The Taliban


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Afghanistan was getting there before the Soviets invaded.
> 1960’s Afghanistan Was Very Different Before The Taliban


Wars destroy societies and allow extremists to flourish where they would otherwise remain at the fringes; it's sad but true. 

Perhaps the U.S. should spend more on educating Afghans and building infrastructure.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 17, 2016)

Vagabond63 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Afghanistan was getting there before the Soviets invaded.
> ...



No.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 17, 2016)

Vagabond63 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Afghanistan was getting there before the Soviets invaded.
> ...


I wonder if that time has gone. For various reasons Afghanistan was a failed state and  fertile ground for extremists.
There was no plan for the country post invasion and generations to come will pay the price for that.
I dont think that its a US issue either. The West collectively should share the load.

The good news is that they play cricket. That will eventually bring their country to a civilised place.

This is a great story.
Afghanistan’s 13-year journey to cricket’s top table deserves greater reward | Andy Bull


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The good news is that they play cricket.



It would be a step in the right direction, to be sure.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 17, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Why? Didn't the Marshall Plan help rebuild Europe?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 17, 2016)

Vagabond63 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...



Because it is not 1948, and because it is ridiculous for us to borrow money for such a purpose.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 17, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


A settled Afghanistan would probably save the US billions over the years. Why not just buy their heroin crop ?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...



The Middle East will not be settled for the forseeable future.

I wonder how much the UK would be willing to chip in for such a venture?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 17, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I think that everybody would support a long term strategy to bring peace. I would rather we spent money on that than on bombs.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Considering human nature and current global tensions, I would prefer to cut out all the nonsensically useless programs upon which we currently throw money away and substantially up the military budget here.

Human nature and peace.  You want peace?  You either win or kneel to get peace.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 20, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



The U.S. has spent far more destroying the country and creating hatred that it will have to spend much more fighting in future. There's an old maxim about making friends out of enemies, Martin Luther King got it,

“Now there is a final reason I think that Jesus says, "Love your enemies." It is this: that love has within it a redemptive power. And there is a power there that eventually transforms individuals. Just keep being friendly to that person. Just keep loving them, and they can’t stand it too long. Oh, they react in many ways in the beginning. They react with guilt feelings, and sometimes they’ll hate you a little more at that transition period, but just keep loving them. And by the power of your love they will break down under the load. That’s love, you see. It is redemptive, and this is why Jesus says love. There’s something about love that builds up and is creative. There is something about hate that tears down and is destructive. So love your enemies. (from "Loving Your Enemies")” 
― Martin Luther King Jr., A Knock at Midnight: Inspiration from the Great Sermons of Reverend Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 20, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



What a brutal world you must live in, I'm sorry for you.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 20, 2016)

Vagabond63 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...



Jesus presented us with many ideals he knew would be impossible for man to reach.  That was the point.  He made it plain that to be like him, one has to live like him.

Now, if all men had such a nature, it would easily work.  But it is not a usual state of human nature, which Jesus understood quite well, even objectively as a Jew under Roman occupation.

We are presented today with an incorrigible enemy, diametrically opposed to the West and happy to die to destroy it and replace it with their disguised totalitarian system.

"Friendly" won't work.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 20, 2016)

Vagabond63 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



It's the same world you live in.

Open your other eye, Polyphemus.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 20, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...





Billy_Kinetta said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


So "KILL EVERYBODY" is actually a very Christian response ?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 20, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> "Friendly" won't work.



When was the last time it was tried?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 20, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...



Point out where I said that.

What is it with some people?  Is there a voice in their head changing the narration of what they are reading?  It seems to occur with the Left on this board quite often.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Apr 20, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Both my eyes are open, thank you and I see the world for what it is. We have tried the win or kneel approach for centuries, isn't the very definition of insanity, to do the same thing over and over and expect a different result?

Perhaps it's time to try a different way.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 20, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Its the logical progression of your view point. They hate us, we cant be friends, they are going to have to die.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 20, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



No, they simply need to not export their violence beyond their own borders.

If they do, then yes, they get stomped by request.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 23, 2016)

Vagabond63 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...



He was truly a great man. That little paragraph described the power of love so beautifully.


----------

